# Macro Test Shots



## Unsung (Feb 4, 2012)

I got some close-up filters a few days ago and tried macro photography for the first time:






1/25 sec, F/6.3, ISO 3200





1/30 sec, F/8.0, ISO 1600





1/30 sec, F/11.0, ISO 800, built-in flash at 1/32


----------



## MissFrost (Feb 4, 2012)

I so badly want to poke that nose...... 
Nice pictures. The light is a tish hardsh in the last one.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 4, 2012)

What kind of close-up filter did you get and what lens are you using it with?


----------



## Unsung (Feb 5, 2012)

The close-up filters are not very fancy; they're $10 from Digital Concepts and act like magnifying glasses.
I used the Nikon kit lens (18-55mm VR) for the last two because the lens can focus pretty close and anything in the telephoto range is impractical. I used my telephoto lens (Nikkor 55-300mm VR) for the first shot, but at 58mm since I didn't have the step-down adapter at the time. Neither lens is fantastic, of course.

As for the flash being harsh, I didn't have anything to soften it at the time and it's quite difficult to work with the pop-up flash. I wonder if a ring flash will be worth it but I'll need to do macro photography more often. Also, all the shots are hand-held.


----------



## MissFrost (Feb 5, 2012)

Unsung said:


> As for the flash being harsh, I didn't have anything to soften it at the time and it's quite difficult to work with the pop-up flash. I wonder if a ring flash will be worth it but I'll need to do macro photography more often. Also, all the shots are hand-held.



If you want a cheap and simple DIY method, you can do something as simple as putting a piece of paper or bubblewrap over the flash. Just do a google picture search for a DIY flash diffuser, and you'll get loads of useful ideas. Cheaper than shoveling out for a ring flash =)


----------

